# Lola had her boosters yesterday...



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Morning,

Lola had her boosters yesterday including Kennel Cough. She was great yesterday after and we went to my mums and spent a long time walking and she had a great time. We probably walked too far, 5-6 miles but I didn't limit anything because Lola was full of beans, it was the coolest it's been in a long time (14c) so she was glad to get a good run about. Last night she was shattered, as I expected. Today she is just not herself, she got up at about 10 am, went out to toilet then had her breakfast. I watered the grass, she usually helps me but she just sat and watched then disappeard for me to find her on our bed. Since then she's been stuck to me wanting cuddles and attention (which is absolutely lovely by the way, she is an affectionate girl but she's particularly needy today). I know it's probably just the vaccinations and the long walk combination. How are your 'poos after boosters?


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Lola was a bit off colour after hers too but only for about 24hrs then she was back to normal. That said she isn't eating much just now, think it is the weather though! Hope she's back to normal tmrw xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

The only one Jake had trouble with was the lyme. I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

So sorry to read Lola is not feeling too good after her booster, hope she is back to herself quicker than quick and sooner than soon xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks guys. She picked up around 8pm. Did a doodle dash... Made me happy. She also managed to pinch some feta cheese from barbecue we had!!! Naughty girl. 

Thanks for your well wishes. She's definitely back to herself. Xx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm glad little Lola is feeling better With all that loving how could she not


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Renee!


----------

